# Teco Jnev-101-h1 Vfd Assembly, Gathering The Components...



## caveBob (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok, first time messing with a VFD, learning as I go, now gathering the component parts needed for install...

First, the enclosure... should arrive today:

HOFFMAN MX WALL ENCLOSURE WALL-MT IP66 TYPE12/4 GL.PLATE M500500300G 20X20X12
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231331613484




...maybe a bit large, but what I ended up with & should have enought room to keep everything safe & secure.

VFD I'll be using:

JNEV-101-H1
115V 1 Phase In - 230V 3 Phase Out VFD & motor
http://dealerselectric.com/1HP115VoltInputBrookMotorVFDPackage.asp

From advice found elsewhere it was recommended to get a motor side line reactor, came in yesterday:

LR-21P0 LINE REACTOR 230V 1HP 3PH DRIVE INPUT OR OUTPUT, 3% IMPEDANCE
http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...arts_-a-_Accessories/AC_Line_Reactors/LR-21P0

Braking resistor... need some help here in deciding which one I'll need. I seem to have lost the setup CD that came with the VFD from DealersElectric, emailed them last night for selection guidance, but don't know how long that will take for them to get back to me with #'s. There are a gob of them available via eBay, just don't know which one I'll need for the JNEV-101-H1.

From notes saved from somewhere out in the web:


> Your VFD manufacturer should be able to provide you with a chart for the correct size of resistor for your drive. A resistor is a resistor, but there are 2 issues at hand.
> 
> 1) The resistance value (ohms). This is what you need from the VFD manufacturer. If you use the wrong size you will either get inadequate braking, or you may damage the braking transistor if it pulls too much current.
> 
> ...



...so, anyone out there know what minimum Ohm & Wattage values are needed to select the right braking resistor for the JNEV-101-H1?

Figured I won't need a breaking resistor all the time, from what I understand, just when tapping blind holes mainly. Since it's getting assembled piecemeal, it would be much easier to install now at the beginning while everything is apart and selecting a good spot in the enclosure.

Still need to gather: remote push button enclosure, switches, wiring, conduits, bla, bla, bla...  Thanks for any guidance...


----------



## Splat (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't use a line reactor with my JNEV-101-H1 and don't know anyone else that does. I would install your VFD and motor first and see if you need it.  Also, as for the breaking resistor you could call Teco. I don't have their # handy but ask to speak with Brian in "drives" dept. There's another guy in the drives dept but I've never spoken to him but I'm sure he's good too....  I actually had to call them because my VFD starting throwing an error and locking up. They're nice guys over there, and at Dealers Electric, too.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 9, 2015)

I think this is the braking unit you need for that drive.  http://dealerselectric.com/TBU-203.asp


----------



## caveBob (Apr 9, 2015)

Splat said:


> I don't use a line reactor with my JNEV-101-H1 and don't know anyone else that does. I would install your VFD and motor first and see if you need it.  Also, as for the breaking resistor you could call Teco. I don't have their # handy but ask to speak with Brian in "drives" dept. There's another guy in the drives dept but I've never spoken to him but I'm sure he's good too....  I actually had to call them because my VFD starting throwing an error and locking up. They're nice guys over there, and at Dealers Electric, too.



Thanks Splat, I'll try to call them early in the morning then. They're East coast vs me being in West coast. I already have the reactor so will just build with it then.

Thanks for the link Jim, I'll ask them about it & see if the VFD has the braking transistor built in. (there are mounting locations for the resistor/transistor but not sure if the braking transistor is a module that you would then need to hook up the resistor to... if that makes any sense...)

The enclosure came in & looks very well made, 1 more left if anyone needs one...


----------



## caveBob (Apr 10, 2015)

That was good advice about calling up DealersElectric Splat, thanks. Sadly, ended up getting what I needed to know, even if it wasn't what I wanted to hear...

DealersElectric sent me over to Brian Smith @ TECO (800-873-8326), he found what I was looking for:

First the Manual:
ev_operating_manual.pdf from Teco
https://www.tecowestinghouse.com/Manuals/ev_operating_manual.pdf

The parts:
TBU-203, Teco, JNEV Model (Braking Chopper Module) - $103.00
Item#:	 TBU-203  
EV Dynamic Braking Units - 230V for JNEV
http://dealerselectric.com/TBU-203.asp

JNBR-150W200, Teco, N3 Model (The actual correct braking resisor that gets hooked up to the chopper module above for the 115V in Teco JNEV-101-H1) - $16.00
Item#:	 JNBR-150W200  
Braking Resistor for N3-2P5; N3-201
http://dealerselectric.com/JNBR-150W200.asp

So, apparently the JNEV-101-H1 has lugs for connecting the braking resistor (P & N terminals on the VFD), but the braking transistor is not built into the unit. Part #TBU-203 is the breaking transistor/chopper, and after it is connected to P & N terminals on the VFD, part #JNBR-150W200 - the actual resistor, is wired to TBU-203.

The correct values for the 115V IN JNEV-101-H1 VFD resistor are 200 Ohms & 150 Watts, but you must connect the resistor to the chopper & not directly to terminals P & N or you'll fry the unit.

So... with the correct part #'s in hand, I headed over back over to the DealersElectric site and order them. 5 minutes later the sales guy calls me up regretfully to inform me that he would immediately refund the purchase (he did in fact), because... those parts are no longer being manufactured/can't get them for me. It seems that the JNEV-101-H1 is being retired and a new/improved model will be announced/ready some time early this summer. Woot woot, I guess... progress huh... ya prolly... just wanted to have the braking option NOW with this drive. Maybe I'll just sell the drive and get a Hitachi Wj200-007mf... back to the hurry up n wait until I get this sorted...


----------



## Splat (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for replying back with that info, BoB.  That sucks. I'm glad you were able to talk to Brian/Teco. I wish every customer service/support personnel was like him. I haven't got a braking unit on my JNEV-101-H1. Yeah, it'd be nice to have but I haven't needed it yet. If you want the braking unit then go with a VFD that already has it, or you can get easily. I would just hook up the drive and get to making chips already!


----------



## caveBob (Apr 12, 2015)

In the greater scheme of things, it'll all work out better than first planned/expected... 

Last night it dawned on me that I already planned on putting a treadmill motor (have the free motor, still lack the controller) on the drill press whenever I get back to "that project". So, instead of the treadmill motor it will now happily have the JNEV-101-H1 since I can't see needing fast stopping/reversing in that application. Overkill for sure, but it'll be great to have vari-speed on top of belt changes for range of speeds.

Brian is a great asset to TeCo, very easy to communicate with, eager to help...


----------

